

Ask HN: Rate my startup - Backpedalify - icodemyownshit
http://backpedalify.com
Sorry, we're only in private beta.
======
vital101
While good for a "lol", doesn't anyone else hate April Fools day on the
internet? It's nearly impossible to find a serious post. I can't take anything
seriously on the internet for the next day or two.

Guess my productivity is going to go up.

------
zavulon
I'm very confused... who are the users of your site? Actual politicians? When
I click on "Backpedal", nothing happens... Are you expecting
Bush/Clinton/Gore/Kerry to actually come to your site and use it?

~~~
ryanhuff
Its apparently a silly april fools PR stunt to get exposure for a company (see
excerpt from the website blow). Is HN going to be swamped with april fools
nonsense?

"Backpedalify is, of course, an April Fool’s Joke. But backing up your online
data is no laughing matter. Secure you online data stored in Twitter,
Facebook, Gmail and more with --redacted--. Learn more about how it works."

~~~
zavulon
D'oh! This is what I get for coding 12 hours in a row.

------
bretpiatt
It is an April Fools joke site linking to their Backupify service, cute...

------
barmstrong
If it's a joke - I don't actually get it. I get what backpedaling is and it's
funny when politicians do it - but your description on the homepage is
confusing (at least to me).

------
PG-13
For this to be funny, your actual product has to be well-known.

~~~
wlievens
For you to have a nickname on this forum, you should choose one that
doesn'confuse others.

